
Ask HN: How do you become a rockstar programmer? - epiphanitus
What is it that separates the best devs from those that are simply very very good? And what can we learn from the best devs when it comes to pushing the envelope in a way that will be useful to the field, and to society?<p>Partly inspired by: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21622748
======
WheelsAtLarge
One thing people never point out is that "rockstar programmers" or whatever
"rockstars" are good at promoting themselves. In addition to being good at
what they do and produce something unique, they will never just admit it but
they talk about their accomplishments to whoever listens.

------
wizzerking
IMO Learned algorithms, combined with intuitive debugging skills

------
gregjor
Experience.

------
probinso
Adderall

